# another new 'un



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello!! First I would like to say how HAPPY I am to have found this website!! I posted my story in the START HERE....


----------



## howard (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Stephanie, 
im howard , i live in London UK - how are you? ijust joined here today.

i have been 'experiencing' DP and DR for around 8 months.

U?


----------

